# Comment retirer les lettres du clavier ?



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 

je vous écris cette fois non pas pour moi mais pour aider un pote à moi. Il a un iMac G5 ( oui j'ai quand même des potes avec des Mac   ) et il a mangé une tartine à la confiture de fraise ( Miam miam  ) au dessus de son clavier ( :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:  ) et donc des miettes avec de la confiture se sont infiltrés sous le L, le M, le P, le O ( je sais pas comment il a fait pour cibler ses miettes, mais bon personne n'est parfait   ), ce qui fait qu'elles sont toutes collantes maintenant. Et donc j'aimerais savoir comment il pourrait faire retirer les lettres concernés, ( comment ca marche ??, car bien sur j'aimerais évité de péter les touches de son clavier :rose:, bah oui quoi c'est mon pote quand même  ), pour qu'ils puissent nettoyer les lettres qu'elles évitent de coller, car j'ai essayé et c'est très chiant. Donc est-ce que vous savez comment faire pour retirer les touches d'un clavier iMac G5 Filaire ?????  


Merci d'avance amis MacUser


----------



## SergeD (3 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
pour faire du ménage, j'ai enlevé l'ensemble des touches du clavier, sans dégats.
Par exemple pour enlever la touche o, je glisse un coupe-papier entre les touches o et p
et je bascule le coupe-papier vers la droite et la touche se dégage sans problème.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juin 2006)

il y a l'excellente serie de manips nettoyage clavier chez notre excellent collègue ( et membre macg) sterpin
tous types de clavier
une des pages
http://www.sterpin.net/prokeyboard.htm


----------



## jfpillon (3 Juin 2006)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> pour faire du ménage, j'ai enlevé l'ensemble des touches du clavier, sans dégats.
> Par exemple pour enlever la touche o, je glisse un coupe-papier entre les touches o et p
> et je bascule le coupe-papier vers la droite et la touche se dégage sans problèmes.



Je confirme : je m'ai fait avec toutes les lettres d'un clavier G3 bleu/blanc. Démontage et remontage sans problème, mais même après un bon bain les touches ne sont pas comme des neuves. Existe-t-il un produit miracle ?
Pour virer les miettes et la confiture, ça vaut quand même la coup :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Merci à tous je vais lui dire et le punir aussi   

Lorsque je lui montrerais un nouveau soft sur mon Mac, je ferais attention à ce qu'il n'est pas un BigMac (sans jeu de mots je vous jure ) entre les mains


----------



## mathusalem (5 Juin 2006)

où j'étais en stage il y a 2 ans, ils lavaient leurs claviers au lave-vaisselle (claviers pc)

après suffisait de bien laisser sécher...


ils expliquent tout ça sur leur forum (www.alaide.com)


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Juin 2006)

mathusalem a dit:
			
		

> où j'étais en stage il y a 2 ans, ils lavaient leurs claviers au lave-vaisselle (claviers pc)
> 
> après suffisait de bien laisser sécher...
> 
> ...




Ils mettaient aussi leurs tours pour enlever tout les virus et spywares ??


----------



## meskh (5 Juin 2006)

sinon il y a toujours le bon vieux compresseur à air


----------



## Nanaki (12 Décembre 2007)

Je me permets de reprendre le fil, cette fois pour demander s'il est possible d'enlever les touches des nouveaux claviers alu (sur le mien, 3 touches se sont mises à claquer, ce qui est d'autant plus insupportable que toutes les autres sont très silencieuses).

Mes recherches sur le forum se sont révélées vaines


----------



## Fastida (12 Décembre 2007)

Ah,mais aussi quel idée.De la fraise  
C'est un chausson aux pommes qu'il fallait manger.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai également des craquements sur quelques touches qui craquent (surement du sucre ) , mais ce sont les touches qui sont inusitées, après avoir appuyé enviro une trentaine de fois, ça remarche parfaitement.


Je crains pour toi que cela soit vraiment difficile de retirer ces touches :s


----------



## Nanaki (13 Décembre 2007)

Direction centre de maintenance  . 

Mon matériel est neuf, j'espère bien que ça suffit comme argument pour exiger un clavier avec toutes les touches identiques (au niveau du bruit, j'entends), surtout pour le prix que m'a coûté mon Imac.

Je vous dirai demain soir s'ils ont accepté de le récupérer.


----------



## Nanaki (14 Décembre 2007)

Apparemment, il vaut mieux éviter de retirer les touches d'un clavier alu. Heureusement, apple n'a pas fait de difficultés pour m'échanger mon clavier... enfin j'attends de recevoir le nouveau pour être totalement rassuré.


----------

